# Tell me a story.



## Automata heart (Oct 21, 2009)

Do you have a story? anyone you have fallen in love with? has your heart ever been broken? where did you grow up? what was your chiledhood like? do you have a story for me?


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 21, 2009)

Once upon a time, there was a lovely little sausage named Baldrick, and he lived happily ever after. The End.



...sorryihadto


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 21, 2009)

Go read some greek mythology


----------



## Negrek (Oct 21, 2009)

Don't see how this is going to attract anything but spam.


----------

